# liberty v8 with shadow storm theme.



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

My question is I'm on liberty v8 and running the shadow storm theme. I want to change themes and I just install over my current theme or do I need to go back to stock liberty v8?


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just install over the one you have.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

That's what I thought just could not find anything on the web conferming it thanks dude.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

That's usually how it works. You may want to wipe cache and dalvik cache; it doesn't wipe any of your data, and it can help.


----------

